# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Quedada en Madrid ¡¡

## mike

Bueno pues nose si soy yo el mas indicado para crear un post con una quedada en Madrid, pero bueno, me apetece conocer gente y poder disfrutar de una tarde / noche con los magos de Madrid de este foro.

Bueno pues eso, si os apetece ir poniendo fechas y eso. A  mi cuanto antes mejor, que luego viene el verano y es peor. ( O mejor para vosotros quien sabe ¡), asique ir poniendo fechas.

Saludos

----------


## YaGo

Mal momento has elegido.

Ahora estamos todos, o casi todos, metidos hasta las cejas en exámenes.

Mejor dejarlo para julio tardío.

----------


## mike

Ok, me parece bien, esque como yo ya los habia terminado pues...pero bueno, ya me acordare de reabrir este post en julio ``tardio´´ jejej.


Saludos

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Yo ya los he terminado  8-)  8-)  Por cierto, hay que organizar algo en julio, que parece que es cuando va a venir la gente...

----------


## pepitapulgarcita

Yo por ejemplo... A si que no os perdáis esta oportunidad única...

----------


## Javixu

Yo soy nuevo pero me molaría mucho, aunque claro lo mismo un "semilactante"...


(Sí, estoy resentido, :117: )



Yo cuando queráis, a poder ser un domingo en el retiro, que mola

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo, cuando os de la gana. Probablemente no pueda ir  :evil: 

 Empiezan las vacaciones y yo trabajo mucho mucho mucho más.

 Y conste que no me escondo de Patriciaprofe (bueno si, pero eso ella no lo sabe) es solo que...

bueno, es que no soy nadie    :roll:

----------


## Dow

el día 20 empiezan las fiestas de torrejón... ejem

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> el día 20 empiezan las fiestas de torrejón... ejem


El día 20 estoy en Mallorca  :evil:  :evil:

Patricia, ¿Qué días vas a venir?

----------


## pepitapulgarcita

Lo más probable es que vaya el lunes 7 de julio... (San Fermín)
Yo voy avisando...

----------


## aitorlarrea

yo estoy del 20 al 22.
jo, que kede alguien, que no se cuando tendre otra oportunidad de ir a madrid.
pos eso, aunque no sea una kedada 'oficial', el que quiera y pueda que se anime

----------


## YaGo

Yo no voy a estar en julio.

Pasadlo bien. A la próxima (en agosto, por ejemplo) me apunto.

----------


## Dramagic

7 de julio, lunes...dia de SEI....habrá que sacrificar la SEI por la quedada si va Patricia.

----------


## Javixu

Y como viene Patricia?Hay que ir a buscarla a algun sitio?

----------


## pepitapulgarcita

Iríais todos a buscarme :Confused: ?
Menudo recibimiento...
Y si es necesario voy a la SEI. Eso sí, me quedo en la puerta...Qué vergüenza...

----------


## Javixu

> Iríais todos a buscarme?
> Menudo recibimiento...
> Y si es necesario voy a la SEI. Eso sí, me quedo en la puerta...Qué vergüenza...


A lo mejor peco de ignorante y yogurín, pero que es la SEI?

----------


## pepitapulgarcita

Sociedad Española de Ilusionismo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Javixu

Ahm, pues mira solo de ignorante...:D

----------


## Dramagic

del transporte de patricia me encargo yo.

----------


## Javixu

Joer...así no se puede, todos me solapan...buaaaaaa! :(

----------


## Felipe

Supongo que en julio sí podré ir a la quedada ya que estaré recién llegado de unas minivacaciones en la playa (ya estoy tachando los días para ir, a la playa, claro).

Eydan, si no puedes venir, no te olvides de tu muggle, aunque supongo que estará igual de liada que tú.

----------


## Ayy

Yo en julio no puedo lo siento señores...   Si quedais antes si... a partir del 19 y antes de julio es el unico momento que puedo...
a no ser que vengais a hacer la quedada a la piscina en la que trabaje... que eso si puede estar bien...  
asi los "sobrehormonados" que vais a venir, podeis hacer magia a mas chicas que a Patriciaprofe...

----------


## eskroler

> Yo en julio no puedo lo siento señores...   Si quedais antes si... a partir del 19 y antes de julio es el unico momento que puedo...
> a no ser que vengais a hacer la quedada a la piscina en la que trabaje... que eso si puede estar bien...  
> asi los "sobrehormonados" que vais a venir, podeis hacer magia a mas chicas que a Patriciaprofe...


ese plan me suena.. jaja..

----------


## Ayy

jajaja será que no aprendiste cosas no :Confused:  xD

----------


## eskroler

a salvar vidas...

----------


## Ayy

y al final que??

----------


## Rafa505

Yo ya estoy, me da igual todo, lo que queráis. 8-)  8-)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Yo ya he vuelto. De momento, cuando querais...

----------


## Ayy

Oye Gonzalo... tu pa que co*o llamas a las 3:30 de l madrugada :Confused: ?  xD xD
ya te vale... los mayores necesitamos dormir mas....


Por cierto... cuando tocaba Laberinto :Confused:  un privadooo  :Wink1:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Oye Gonzalo... tu pa que co*o llamas a las 3:30 de l madrugada?  xD xD
> ya te vale... los mayores necesitamos dormir mas....
> 
> 
> Por cierto... cuando tocaba Laberinto un privadooo


Porque me había salido un momento del pub en mallorca a descansar y me aburria y dije, vamos a despertar a este  :117:  (esta me la guardas, fijo...)

Laberinto... cuando querais

----------


## Ayy

bueno, no te creas.... es lo bonito de tener el silencio en el movil...
y si hablamos.... es que hablo dormido...  y eso si que es magia... xD

----------


## Rafa505

Laberinto antes del viernes 4...

----------


## mike

Yo no se lo que es el laberinto ( bueno he estado en la pagina, pero nose que es exactamente ) si me lo explicais y me decis una fecha exacta puede que vaya.

----------


## Rafa505

Fecha: Este domingo (29)
Lugar: El Laberinto. Calle San Mateo, enfrente de "una tienda de magia".
Hora: ?.

Decidme la hora.
Digo el domingo porque está más lejos que el sábado y puede dar más tiempo a organizarnos, aunque con lo bien que nos organizamos últimamente quedemos para septiembre :P .

El laberinto es como un bar, pero que te dejan estar ahí y la gente va a hacer cosas, ya lo verás.

----------


## markoos

Me apunto.

Saludos.

----------


## Dow

iros a la playa hombre... este finde estoy en Sevilla

----------


## Rafa505

¿Tú vas a la playa de Sevilla?.
Yo es que intento quedar ya porque la semana que viene si que estoy en la playa.

----------


## Rafa505

Ah, casi me olvido, no voy a ir, viendo lo que hay... gente que pedía Laberinto y luego cuando se intenta organizar no aparece..., en fin, como siempre. 8)  8)

----------


## Ayy

yo ya pro eso he desistido...

----------


## Dow

> ¿Tú vas a la playa de Sevilla?.
> Yo es que intento quedar ya porque la semana que viene si que estoy en la playa.



¬.¬'

----------


## Rafa505

> Iniciado por Rafa505
> 
> ¿Tú vas a la playa de Sevilla?.
> Yo es que intento quedar ya porque la semana que viene si que estoy en la playa.
> 
> 
> 
> ¬.¬'


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Organizaos algo para dentro de 2 o 3 semanas, que da tiempo de sobra (o no).

----------


## Dow

yo digo que habrá algo más o menos organizado pues... sobre la página 8 o así.

----------


## Javixu

pero entonces se va a quedar o no?La tienda de magia esa cercana a laberinto, esta cerrada por vacaciones hasta no se cual día de Julio

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> yo digo que habrá algo más o menos organizado pues... sobre la página 8 o así.


Uy, qué corto te has quedao... por cierto, a ver si montamos una con Ayuuuuso y Clau...

----------


## eidanyoson

Venga, animaos, si va Ayy, Dow y Clau me apunto hasta yo  8) 

 (además Gonza, tenemos que hablar seriamente Ayuso, tú y yo ejejeje)

----------


## Rafa505

Venga va, ¿la semana que viene?, yo es que me voy y quiero ir.

A ver si no llegamos a la página 8 antes de que vuelva...

----------


## Dow

he dicho que se llega a la página 8, y se llega a la página 8

----------


## Rafa505

Venga va, luego me llego en un rato, pero la semana que viene se queda.

----------


## Ayy

bueno... pues hablarla... yo paso de organizarla esta vez... xD

----------


## Rafa505

Vamos a ver, a mi me da igual, ¿fin de semana o entre semana?.
Paso de poner un día porque luego os rajais, lo decís vosotros mejor.

----------


## mike

Yo prefiero entre semana, pero supongo que hay gente que no podra, aunque si se hace por la tarde/noche pues supongo que la gente si no esta muy cansada de sus cosas si que podria venir.

Yo voy a decir una fecha y luego ya direis vosotros:

Dia: Miercoles 9 de Julio
Lugar: Donde digais. 

Supongo que a todo el mundo no le gustara nada el dia, asique ir diciendo vosotros, pero decir algo ¡¡¡


PD: Ayy sino me voy a donde tu curras a hacerte compañia eeee ¡¡

----------


## Ayy

Pero traete a esas amigas que me decias... que creo que me van a caer muuy bien :D :D



ahora se llena mi piscina xD

----------


## Rafa505

Vueno, empiezo poniendo pegas yo, si pudiese ser martes o jueves...  :Wink:   (en serio).

----------


## Ayy

como tardeis mucho mas....   me pillais currando o en la playita...
asiq ue decidiros YA

----------


## Rafa505

Venga va:

El martes 8 en el Laberinto a las 17:30, si a alguien no le conviene que lo diga y se cambia.

----------


## mike

> Venga va:
> 
> El martes 8 en el Laberinto a las 17:30, si a alguien no le conviene que lo diga y se cambia.


Fijate que a mi me venia bien el miercoles porque el martes iva al dentista a majadahonda y asi ya me quedaba en madrid unos dias ( esque soy de un pueblo de avila ). Me encantaria ir al laberinto este, pero bueno, no se si podre. Yo digo algo esta tarde.

Saludos

----------


## Rafa505

¿Jueves?.

----------


## mike

> ¿Jueves?.


Bueno bueno, yo me apunto el martes.

Venga venga, ir diciendo la gente que viene ¡¡

----------


## Dow

yo estoy libre todo el verano  8-)

----------


## Rafa505

El martes, en el Laberinto enfrente de Encarnita a las 17:00 (¿?).

----------


## Dow

por qué no el miércoles? así voy del tirón a Houdini xD

----------


## Rafa505

Yo no puedo, pero vamos, quedad el miercoles que veo que os viene bien a los demás.

----------


## mike

A mi me viene genial el martes ¡¡ y Dow si dices que tienes todo el verano seguro que tambien peudes el martes ¡¡


Lo unico que yo no se como se llega al laberinto magico, aver si alguien me lo puede explicar.

Rafa, tienes un mp

----------


## Dow

yo si puedo el martes, pero si colaba...

mike, no es el laberinto mágico, es otro sitio, se llama el laberinto, y está delante de una tienda de magia. calle san mateo... no se qué

----------


## Rafa505

Calle Fuencarral, Calle San Mateo, una tienda de magia, enfrente está.
Si vas a preguntar o buscarlo en algún sitio no lo busques por Laberinto Mágico porque no es Mágico, es solo Laberinto.

PD: Ya lo he visto, ¿estas conectado?.

----------


## mike

> Calle Fuencarral, Calle San Mateo, una tienda de magia, enfrente está.
> Si vas a preguntar o buscarlo en algún sitio no lo busques por Laberinto Mágico porque no es Mágico, es solo Laberinto.
> 
> PD: Ya lo he visto, ¿estas conectado?.


Vale ahora buscare algo sobre el laberinto.

PD: estoy conectado pero me tendre que desconectar para que me salga la peticion.

----------


## mike

EDITO ¡¡¡

He tenido unos problemas y me da muchisima rabia pero no puedo ir al laberinto, nose si alguien iva a ir pero bueno, yo no quiero quedar mal, asique aviso de que no puedo ir.

Espero que se organice una buena quedada a la que pueda ir.


Saludos y lo siento.

----------


## Rafa505

Ok, pues para otra.
Dow, NO VAYAS¡¡¡  :Smile1:

----------


## Dow

voy si quiero

----------


## Rafa505

Dow, HAZ LO QUE TE DÉ LA GANA¡¡¡

----------


## mike

Pues lo siento de verdad....voy a quedar como un ``mal-queda´´ jeje pero bueno esque es inevitable.

Bueno aver si se organiza otra.

Saludos

----------

